# About time to give up now..?



## Sithumya17 (May 22, 2019)

My pup is almost 8 mos old and he has one still very floppy ear... Tried literally everything within our capability to get that one ear up but nothing seems to help ? I am very frustrated to be honest Yes it won't make us love him less but it certainly leaves room for much disappointment cause he just lookd gorgeous with both up... We tried taping too which was pretty unsuccessful (Certainly wont try that again) Only thing we weren't able to do is gluing cause i cant find the materials here...
I saw a video on YouTube about using hair gel to stiffen the ear Does any1 have experience with that?
Is there anything else we can do?
?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Get some Breathe Right strips, and put one at a right angle across the area where the bend is! It worked great for a friend's dog, and eventually both ears stayed up. Don't give up yet: one of my dogs was 9 months before one of her ears came up to stay, and my friend's dog was over a YEAR old!!

If you can't find them in your local drugstore, Amazon sells them online.

https://www.breatheright.ca/


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I used a couple of breath right strips and eyelash glue on Russ when one of his ginormous ears was soft. Worked just fine. 
You need to figure out where the ear needs some support and place accordingly. Though if the base isn’t up, it’s not going to work.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I used an ear form like this..... https://www.dogsportgear.com/RedLine-K9-Dog-Ear-Supports-_p_171.html..........easy enough.... I think I used Tear-Mender adhesive....trimmed the excess fur where the form was applied....form fell out after a week or three and ear stood......probably didn't need it but what the heck.


SuperG









SuperG


----------



## Sithumya17 (May 22, 2019)

@Sunsilver @dogfaeries Thx I believe I should try that as my last option now Pretty sure its not readily awailable at stores here so I might try ordering it
In the meantime what do u think about the hair gel thing? Is it worth giving a try?


----------



## Sithumya17 (May 22, 2019)

SuperG said:


> I used an ear form like this..... https://www.dogsportgear.com/RedLine-K9-Dog-Ear-Supports-_p_171.html..........easy enough.... I think I used Tear-Mender adhesive....trimmed the excess fur where the form was applied....form fell out after a week or three and ear stood......probably didn't need it but what the heck.
> 
> 
> SuperG
> ...




Hi thx for the suggestion but we have decided not to tape his ears or do anything obstructive to it...Second time taping was disastrous he was struggling a lot and long story later he ended up with hair pulled off that ear and even slight wounds The ear is completely healed now and thankfully it still goes up quite occasionally but still very floppy... The base is quite firm though so it looks like it could go up with some help ?


----------



## cvamoca (Jul 12, 2019)

I'll repeat--get "Breathe right" strips at the pharmacy, which are used in people for opening up our air passages (nostrils) at night. Surely they have them where you are?
They have just enough force that they will take a flopped ear and push it up. Works excellent. I only need one on Daisy for 2 days, she just needed that extra help. Took 2 seconds to put on, it was her left ear that was being miserable.


----------



## Sithumya17 (May 22, 2019)

cvamoca said:


> I'll repeat--get "Breathe right" strips at the pharmacy, which are used in people for opening up our air passages (nostrils) at night. Surely they have them where you are?
> They have just enough force that they will take a flopped ear and push it up. Works excellent. I only need one on Daisy for 2 days, she just needed that extra help. Took 2 seconds to put on, it was her left ear that was being miserable.


Beautiful dog u have there ? And nope I already checked about the Breathe right strips Theyr not awailable here even though their are other substitutes which I dont think will work.. I will order the strips from Ebay soon


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

While not super common, I had a buddy whose GSD's floppy ear went up at like the 11 months-1 year mark I believe! Have hope, and if not, all is still good


----------



## M.McCrank (Nov 18, 2019)

Hi, I’m writing in regards to my German Shepard mix. When he was a few months old both his ears would come up and now it’s only one. I realize this is a common thing however he is a year and 1 month old now. I really want the other one up. Is it too late to do anything for his ear? I can see a little mark in the middle of his hear so I’m worried it’s something I did! 
Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

M.McCrank said:


> Hi, I’m writing in regards to my German Shepard mix. When he was a few months old both his ears would come up and now it’s only one. I realize this is a common thing however he is a year and 1 month old now. I really want the other one up. Is it too late to do anything for his ear? I can see a little mark in the middle of his hear so I’m worried it’s something I did!
> Any advice would be appreciated!


hi, welcome to the forum.
feel free to start your own thread and including photos would be helpful.
before doing so however, you should know that the chances of a purebred german shepherds ears going up after a year is extremely rare - therefore a mix would be even less likely (unless of course it’s a known mix with another breed that has erect ears).
i doubt it is anything you’ve done.


----------

